# Ella kidded - questions



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

I everyone - ella just kidded and i'm not sure of some things- the bubble came out but not hoofs right after- not of mucous after - had to pull inside alittle to get her to push - one leg was back - pushed other in and both came out together- next one came - right after - while i was cleaning kid - blood came out of ella - now just stuff hanging from her - mucousy bloody stuff- is that her placenta- also - to tell sexes - is it just two little sacs on the underside for buck - if so i think i have a doe and buck - i'm so excited but nervous about ella. going back outside- also how close should i cut cord.
thanks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

GREAT job Lori. You did the right thing. She is fine and the blood is normal. Just do NOT pull at all on the placenta. It will fall out and it can take 24 hours to do so. Give mom some molasses water if you can. It is great for extra energy and to help the extra fluids to get the milk really going.

As of the sex of the babies. Look under the tail. One hole

is boy two is girls. Now we need pictures.


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

oh no - i did tug on it and a long string came out - what should i do


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would put her in a round of antibiotics because she may have retained part of the placenta now. she will need 5 days of penicillin 

Thats normal for the placenta to be a bit bloody after kidding and then for it to hang so next time dont pull on it.

Congrats on teh kiddos. Does the girl's rear look like mom? if so it truly is a girl


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep a close eye on her. The problem is sit will tear her. Does she still have some hanging out? The weight of it will help it to come out on it's own.


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

no nothing is hanging out- oh my goodness what have i done = i'm calling the vet now


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It happens. yes call the vet if you do not have a antibiotic that you can give her. I believe my vet put my doe on Excenell (I know that is not spelled correct). That is a script, he also put her on Oxiitocen


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

the male seems to be up around but the doe seems to be just laying down - not so interested in feeding


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

i read so much before hand - i can't beleive i missed the not tugging part - poor ella did such a great job and then i go and make her life harder -


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Has the girl nursed at all? Have you given Nutri drench? If the girl has not nursed get her up and put her to the mom's teat, and spray a little milk out, I have had to open the babies mouth and stick the teat in the mouth and hold them until they start to nurse. Also, the way mom stimulates the sucking reflex is they lick the area where the tail meets the butt (tail head). take your fingers and kind of tickle them there, you will see that tail wagging like crazy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

lori said:


> i read so much before hand - i can't beleive i missed the not tugging part - poor ella did such a great job and then i go and make her life harder -


 Oh it's fine. One year one of my does had it hanging and on the ground, well she turned around just as my daughter took a step and she stepped on it and pulled it out like that. She needs to get on the antibiotic for this, I do *not* give antibiotics very often at all, even when I go into mom to pull babies, in the 9 years I have done this, I have never given a antibiotic for it, but I would for this.


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

thank you for the kind words - i'm afraid i'll just have to live with the guilt for a little while. about how much should each of the kids be first eating


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

just went to check on ella- placenta was on the ground-does that means she is okay


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! If you saw the afterbirth and it wasn't there before, Ella will be just fine. Also, the babies will nurse in short bursts, every time mom nudges them, they latch on a nurse for a few seconds at a time.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a really good sign.  If you have started antibotics keep them up.


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

oh thank god - thank you for all your help -


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

sorry 1 more question- it's hot here today - ella is not laying in a corner - she won't even look at me which is not like her - could there be another baby in there - maybe stillborn or something


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

oops typing too fast- meant to say is laying in a corner not looking at me - not even taking her snacks


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

What is ella's diet? Is she getting alfalfa hay or pellets? If so how much? How much milk is she producing? 

Not taking snacks usually means not feeling well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Lori, how is she doing today? Have you taken her temp? if not please do so and we can help more from there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she probably needs calcium -- get a calcium drench or CMPK gel and give her 20-30ccs of either


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OOPS, I did not read the first page where she has dropped the placenta. That is great.

Are you bottle feeding the babies? And by the way what sweet babies you have there. :lovey: 

Have you been able to give her Molasses water?


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

yes she seems fine today - although i noticed she is only eating when i am sitting in the barn with her. Of course hindsight is.... but now that i read about birthing - everything says in bold letters - DO NOT PULL ON THE AFTERBIRTH. How i missed that i'll never forgive myself for. My vet even said when i only saw one hoof i should not have pushed it in and straigtened the other one to get them both at the same time. But i just don't know. I did not hav to go in far. I just used a couple of fingers felt the other foot and once i pulled it straight the buck popped right out -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes take her temp... that is important...

Did your vet say.. to start her on antibiotics?.....if she has some placenta still in there...it will have to dissolve on it's own... but in the meantime ...will start to go rotten..... in which .......infection can occur..... So if she loses her appetite and has a temp start her on antibiotics..... :hug:


----------



## lori (Mar 16, 2010)

okay thanks -i'll go take it now - what range should i look for


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

101.5 to 103.5


----------

